
Show HN: I'm 66 and created a negative-pressure dental clinic to combat Covid19 - somid3
Hello everyone,<p>My son loves Hacker News, so I am using his account. I love innovation and technology. With the restrictions due to Coronavirus from practicing in my clinic. I created a system that replaces the air in my office in 20 seconds. Those vacuums are also filled with UV-rods inside to kill any viruses.<p>The air is release below the office in a 2-3 foot basement, which is also filled with UV rods.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;UfYt1w156QA
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;UpO8WXOlgcQ (side-by-side)<p>Given how much my son enjoys Hacker News I thought you would all enjoy it. Here are more phtoos:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;midentista.com&#x2F;coronavirus-news-english<p>If you want more info email me info@rdaschool.com<p>I&#x27;ve never been into software, but I can already tell why he loves this forum&#x2F;space.<p>Thank you.
======
jaclaz
I am not sure to understand.

In this setup isn't the head of the dentist roughly between the patient's open
mouth and the vacuum?

Isn't it like helping droplets coming from the mouth of the parient to flow
towards the dentist's face/mouth? (of course protected by a respiratory mask,
still ...)

~~~
somid3
No, the head of the dentist is usually always 45-degrees from the patient.
Dentists NEVER look into the mouth of a patient head on. The vacuum is head on
in front of the patient, the dentist is 45-degrees off. Imagine a equi-distant
triangle of patient, dentist, and vacuum.

~~~
jaclaz
I see, thanks.

------
gus_massa
Clicky: [https://midentista.com/coronavirus-news-
english](https://midentista.com/coronavirus-news-english)

Do you have photos of the basement with the UV roads?

~~~
somid3
No, it is the building's crawl space -- its is nasty with spiders and stuff.
We just fitted that space with uv light rods.

